# New setup for Pilgrims bar



## pilgrimspiss (6/12/13)

Finally got the new font built and all hooked up. Stuffed one chest freezer by drilling through the cooling pipes ..amateur!! oh well the beer tastes good now.


----------



## pilgrimspiss (6/12/13)

Should chuck a pic of the new bar up as well I spose!! Just about to do final clean up before the boys come round for the break is session!!


----------



## indica86 (6/12/13)

How do you not fall off the stools?


----------



## yum beer (6/12/13)

velcro pads....


----------



## pilgrimspiss (6/12/13)

They are called the 'Stay awake and keep drinking' stools!! Always on the edge of you seat.......


----------

